# Bilder werden nicht angezeigt



## dröli (1. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen...
Ich hab mit dem Homepagebau frisch angefangen... bis jetz hat alles geklappt bis auf etwas... Ich will ein Menü erstellen, bei dem man auf Bilder klickt... (im prinzip mehrere Banner untereinander)
Ich habe nun aber das Problem, dass die Bilder mit dem Link nicht angezeigt werden....
Hier ist mal der link wo das Menü provisorisch "liegt" Menü 
Auf der richtigen Seite hab ich das Problem auch. Diesmal aber bei normalen Bildern... (Bitte nicht lachen über die Page. Sie ist gerade mal 2 Tage alt, d.h. noch in den Kinderschuhen.) Seite

Ich hab mich durch die ersten 3 Seiten des Forums geforstet und nix gefunden... Also frag ich einfach mal. 

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (1. April 2004)

Nimm mal folgendes Zeichen im ImageTag (src) weg:

/ 


Danach sollte es klappen!


----------



## dröli (1. April 2004)

Ne du.... tut es nicht... habs Gemacht. Du kannst nachgucken.

Ich seh einfach den Fehler nicht ver*****!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (1. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von dröli _
> *Ne du.... tut es nicht... habs Gemacht. Du kannst nachgucken.
> 
> Ich seh einfach den Fehler nicht ver*****! *



Es heißt nicht  scr , sondern  src ( von source ) !


----------



## dröli (1. April 2004)

ICH DANKE EUCH EURE GÖTTLICHKEIT!

Mannnomann. Ich hab schon viele aus meinem Bekanntenkreis gefragt... und dann ists was so banales... naja... DANKE!


----------

